# remington 3200



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey i just bought a 3200 and i was wondering how they do at the range?? i was also wonder if you all see a lot of them at the range??

thanx
Ernie


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

You should see a few even though they haven't been made for 20+ years. I had a trap version and really liked it. You may want to make sure it has the updates or the fore-end may crack. You should be able to tell by looking at the face where the firing pins come out. If will have two allen head screws there. There is suppose to be a 3200 expert in Mn. Good luck shooting. Also I have 3 of them now. A modified trap thats been converted to a single barrel, A live bird gun (factory), and a field gun.


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

driggy, i'd like to see a picture of the live bird gun. If you can, send to [email protected] thanks, Mike.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Will do it when I get home. I even have the original box for it.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I kind of want to pick meself up a 3200 I like the versitility of them and the break donw time. I am still researching them so if anyone has any info on them at weather through experinece or the i net post it. anyone know the adverage price of a 3200 ive seen 12-1400 but a guy down at my trap club is selling his for 900


----------

